# Wheel question



## CK05GTO (Dec 16, 2012)

Will 34 offset 18" wheels fit right on an '05 GTO?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

How wide?


----------



## CK05GTO (Dec 16, 2012)

The wheels are 18x8


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Front and rears? Regardless, I believe the wheel should fit, the question is will the tire fit. Anything greater than 235s may give you issues.


----------

